# Asking the Experts



## Armysig (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a little financial confirmation from those of you who now live my dream. My wife and I want to move to Chaing Mai within the next couple of years and I want to make sure my plan isn't out to lunch. I'll be receiving a 28yr military pention and my wife will have a small one as well, should = 3,600 to 3,900 Cdn (118,00 TBH) per month. I plan to rent for the first 6 months before buying a condo. After my initial set up (condo,furniture,transportation) I would like to just live off of my monthly pension and not touch any more savings. I do like to have a few beers, and would like to be able to travel around Thailand now and again. would my income sustain 2 people relatively comfortably?

Thanks


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Armysig said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking for a little financial confirmation from those of you who now live my dream. My wife and I want to move to Chaing Mai within the next couple of years and I want to make sure my plan isn't out to lunch. I'll be receiving a 28yr military pention and my wife will have a small one as well, should = 3,600 to 3,900 Cdn (118,00 TBH) per month. I plan to rent for the first 6 months before buying a condo. After my initial set up (condo,furniture,transportation) I would like to just live off of my monthly pension and not touch any more savings. I do like to have a few beers, and would like to be able to travel around Thailand now and again. would my income sustain 2 people relatively comfortably?
> 
> Thanks



Armysig,

Your combined income will give you an excellent standard of living. If you had to you could comfortably live on half of that amount. 

Still, I would suggest you live in Thailand at least a year or two before considering buying - renting gives you the flexibility to change locations without taking a bath on a condo you purchased and right now the real estate market is a bit dicey given the unfortunate troubles in Thailand. Good luck. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Agree with S2, that sort of monthly income to start with is plenty, so short of a major collapse in the Canadian $, you should be able to live a pretty comfortable retirement. I'm assuming you've reached 50 - the Thais issue retirement visas from that age.

Again S2's advice about buying makes sense - seeing as you can rent a nice condo for 10,000 baht or so, why rush into buying. Take your time to see if Chiang Mai's the right place for you to live. Even if you know the city well, there's a big difference between visiting and living there.

Personally I think CM is pretty much ideal as a retirement location - plenty to do, great atmosphere, lots of expats if you want to mix with them. Only drawback for me is the relatively poor air quality, especially during the rice burning season, but even through the rest of the year in town with the pollution from the ever more dense traffic. High up in a condo though it's ok.

Travel is very cheap by luxury coach, or train. Buying a car is expensive to start with, but pretty cheap to maintain and run. Plenty of tours organised by the agents in town, that are quite good value for money.


----------



## Armysig (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for both of your replies. We're both 47 so we have couple mre vacations to Thailand yet before we are able to go. We had just started to look into moving there so 6 months renting was basically an estimate. We won't be in a rush to buy, or anything actually. Excellent point about the Cdn dollar holding its value, which is why after our initial start up costs I don't want to touch anymore of our savings. The wife is still not 100% sold, she likes to keep active and doesn't know if she can retire at 50, it's an easier sell during the winter. I've given lots of Expat sites to check out so she find out first hand ways to be retired and stay active in CM.

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

There's much to do in Chiang Mai. There's a very active expats club, if that's your thing, organising a myriad of activities. But on your own it's easy to find clubs of all sorts, photography, classes in Thai cookery, massage, gyms, you name it. With your kind of monthy income you could afford to be doing something every day of the week. It all depends on your interests of course, but a determined, organised couple with a good income will always be kept busy.


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

Armysig said:


> The wife is still not 100% sold



Sorry, but I have to thank you. This phrase just created a big smile on my face.....

Cheers.

Have to agree with the previous replies. 3'600 - 3'900 Canadian is very comfortable.

JJK


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Armysig said:


> Thanks for both of your replies. We're both 47 so we have couple mre vacations to Thailand yet before we are able to go. We had just started to look into moving there so 6 months renting was basically an estimate. We won't be in a rush to buy, or anything actually. Excellent point about the Cdn dollar holding its value, which is why after our initial start up costs I don't want to touch anymore of our savings. The wife is still not 100% sold, she likes to keep active and doesn't know if she can retire at 50, it's an easier sell during the winter. I've given lots of Expat sites to check out so she find out first hand ways to be retired and stay active in CM.
> 
> Thanks again




Armysig,

".....The wife is still not 100% sold.." 

You failed to mention the price! JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Armysig (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't cleared this with her yet, but I guess the price would depend on quickly I burn through my money over there. 
Hopefully she doesn't read this thread


----------



## BigSkip (May 5, 2010)

Retiree here, U.S.N.. , I live in Chonburi, in between BKK & Pattaya. Almost same amount with me. I live here very comfortable, really, life is good! Own a car, rent a 3bed 2 bath house, 9,000baht per month. I would travel a bit, there's a lot to offer & see, then settle. Good Luck!


----------



## Armysig (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply BigSkip
Do you live there full time? I ask because I noticed quite a few people prefer to rent over buying a condo and I'm just trying to wiegh the pros and cons of each. I agree with S2 and fb on living in Thailand for a significant period of time before making the move to buy, but I'm wondering once you've decided to stay, would you still chose to rent over buying a place?

thanks.


----------



## BigSkip (May 5, 2010)

Armysig said:


> Thanks for the reply BigSkip
> Do you live there full time? I ask because I noticed quite a few people prefer to rent over buying a condo and I'm just trying to weigh the pros and cons of each. I agree with S2 and fb on living in Thailand for a significant period of time before making the move to buy, but I'm wondering once you've decided to stay, would you still chose to rent over buying a place?
> 
> thanks.


I have been living here 3 years 3 days. For the cost of renting...why buy? Plus I would never buy a condo, if I were to buy it would be a house. Rent a Apt. take your time and find the local price for a rental house, not the farang price, so much nicer and peaceful in a house and by the time you pay the extra costs for electric & water (in Amata they were charging almost double the rates) and other ridiculous charges, ie; (400 baht parking spot, 400 baht WiFi per computer, which never worked). I still own a duplex which is rented out in the states, so I do believe in buying, just not Thailand. Don't let anyone tell you different either, its HARD to sell any House or Condo in Thailand, just look how long most properties are on the market. Look me up when you arrive, I will be more than happy to show you around the Chonburi / Pattaya / Jomtien Area.


----------



## Dave0 (May 28, 2010)

That is plenty, you will have a comfortable life for that, one tip on a condo or any accomodation come to that, always try and stay a week or 2 in a place you are thinking of buying, then you will know if its noisy neighbours, dogs barking etc.
If the potential sellers will not allow this maybe there is a reason.


----------

